# My new does!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I got these does as a matter of urgency to keep my only other doe company. They were from a petshop but had only been in the petshop for ten minutes when I bought them.

This is Cadbury, a chocolate tan.


And this is Tamale, a recessive yellow I think! I wet her fur and there is no blue undercoat so not argente.


And here they are together with flash.


They are tiny. I think they are between three and four weeks old which of course I know is too young to leave their mother.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like Cadbury I much prefur light tans to the show one's.

Wow ten minutes isn't long before selling, that could be classed as a break of there licence as animals need to be given a suitable acclimatisation period before sale.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks =) I am still interested in buying a couple of your does around the end of August if that would be alright with you?

I know I was really surprised when they said they were arriving at four and I could take some straight away. All the other places I phoned said they had some coming in on a certain day and I could buy them 24 hours after (but they never got any in =( )
They made me buy a load of stuff before I could have them. Bedding, food, substrate and vitamins. Even though I said I already had everything. I guess that is a good thing that they are so thorough but it cost me over 20 pounds! And I am left wondering if, hypothetically, I was to go and buy some more in a few months would they insist I bought all that stuff again? They also told me that their vitamins would treat the mites that the mice so obviously had...Don't think that's possible =S


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol must be magic antiparasite vitamins 

Yeah that's fine I'll let you know when I'm next coming down.


----------

